# Custom Raised Embroidery on hats



## Knewvoyce (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi im looking for someone that can do raised embroidery on hats, i have my logo ready and its 2 colors...is there anyone who can help me out? thank u


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

this is called 3-D embroidery.. post in the referrals and recommendation section of the forum


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Knewvoyce said:


> Hi im looking for someone that can do raised embroidery on hats, i have my logo ready and its 2 colors...is there anyone who can help me out? thank u


is your art setup for embroidery or for printing if for embroidery is it setup for using foam to make the puff embroidery. If setup for embroidery how many stitches are in your logo and what is the size the logo is done in. And how many caps are you wanting done. Do you have the caps if not what cap do you want to use. E-mail me and I'll give you a quote that I charge.


----------

